# The tips of perfect electrical work for commercial building?



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The standards and materials used in Europe and Britain are so different that I have nothing to proffer.

You might Private Message "*Essex*."

I've heard that he knows just about everything, British.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Telsa, I think you're talking to a bot. Isn't the OP just trying to generate traffic for the link in his sig?


----------



## Paultaylor1235 (May 13, 2016)

*it's not like that*

Hi, 

I saw many valuable discussion at this website , that's why i joined.

And rest about the signature, i have seen many users are putting signature relevant to own website, so i also put it.

Here i am for the discussion and getting the numerous opinion not for promoting my website.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> The standards and materials used in Europe and Britain are so different that I have nothing to proffer.
> 
> You might Private Message "*Essex*."
> 
> I've heard that he knows just about everything, British.


  Essex, I haven't seen one word about anything electrical come out of that guy. Just a bunch of anti-American rhetoric. :no:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Paultaylor1235 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw many valuable discussion at this website , that's why i joined.
> 
> ...


Well if you're a bot, you're a really good one, so sorry about that  

Of course I'm not convinced you're not a shill, serving the same purpose. Apologies if I am misjudging you. 

Saying "what's new in commercial electrical" just sounds like a way too broad question that a SEO person might throw together, I can' see an electrician asking it. It would be like going to an auto shop and saying "what's new in cars." Not a great question. 

SEO people kind of ride the coattails of sites with good SEO like electriciantalk, toss out some kind of meaningless post that have their customer's chosen keywords, but don't really mean much. They don't participate in the community. It's kind of parasitic.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bots are getting really good. Have you guys been getting calls from the telemarketer robots? They can answer your questions pretty well. When asked if they are a robot, they say that they are a disabled person who can't talk that is using a soundboard. Bologna.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Essex, I haven't seen one word about anything electrical come out of that guy. Just a bunch of anti-American rhetoric. :no:


My intention was to 'backfeed' Essex.

One can only hope. :laughing:

&&&&

*Essexit* ? 

Does have a 'ring' to it. :thumbsup:


----------

